# Food videos



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Watching this was...relaxing. Getting the ribs out, 






Pizza day!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Me: let’s see what hes cooking, but I’m not watching a 25 minute video of some dude cooking wheel meat.
Me 25 minutes later: I feel relaxed…and frickin starving!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I’ll be honest ,I’m gonna need a few more bourbon and cokes tonight before I open another one of kanakas videos. not saying I’m scared, just need a few drinks🤣


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

beware of kanaka videos, they are sucking the cortex right out of your brain.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

on a sour note: how come when he needs something it's right there in front of him. i didn't see him bring it in. this can't be reality tv, can it? have i lost all sense of reality? i'm outta beer.
jack


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Was that a Ukrainian he was filleting out?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

musta been cause he didn't have it when he hiked in.
jack


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

jack2 said:


> on a sour note: how come when he needs something it's right there in front of him. i didn't see him bring it in. this can't be reality tv, can it? have i lost all sense of reality? i'm outta beer.
> jack


Because it's FM, you silly.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

next year, imma try that filleting on a deer carcass. that would be a challenge.
jack


----------

